# Made in the USA



## sbreech

*I'd like to get a thread started for fly fishing rods, reels, and lines that are made in The United States. If you have a link, please provide it. I'll start first: *

Nautilus reels.


----------



## ohiotuber

This is a tough one. Companies like Sage, St Croix, & (I believe) Winston "manufacture" their blanks & make their upper lines of rods in the USA. What I don't know is where the components are manufactured. It is almost impossible to find ANYTHING that is totally USA manufactured anymore. In addition, I have always been a fan of ST Croix's better rods, somewhat disappointed with Sage's mid lines, & have become a HUGE fan of the TFO BVK rods & Echo rods, which are foreign made & 1/2 (or less) the price with quality that will rival & sometimes exceed the American made stuff. In this economy, price & warranties are big issues, ESPECIALLY when quality & performance are somewhat comparable.
As far as lines, I believe that Scientific Anglers & RIO are the two that are American made. I understand that Wulff, Orvis, Sage, & some others are manufactured by one of those two. The premium lines ARE worth the $$ when properly maintained. I love RIO & Sage lines (often found on sale).
All things being equal, I prefer to buy American but like most, I can't justify spending $500.00 or more when I can have great performance & customer service for $200.00 to $350.00.
Mike


----------



## copperdon

I don't know how to determine what is 100% American-made anymore.

I would think that manufacturers like St. Croix, Winston, maybe Pflueger, are all American, but I can't say for sure... in respect to reels, which has moving parts, how do we know if the gears or bearings inside the reel were made here? For example, plenty of steel is being made in Germany these days.

To add to that, another thing to consider is that some of the finest bamboo rods made, those rods that are considered "the Holy Grails" of fly rods, may be assembled here in the U.S., but many are made from bamboo that grows in the Gulf Of Tonkin in southeast Asia...

So, is the intent of the thread to keep it 100% American origin, or is it that anything assembled in the U.S. is acceptable?

I'm not being a smart ass here.... please don't get me wrong. I buy American whenever I can and I think the subject of your post is cool... I'm just asking.


----------



## Fish Scalper

There isn't one single hook manufactured in the U.S.A. so no matter how carefully you shop, ultimately, you can't catch a fish without something imported in your setup.


----------



## sbreech

According to Jann's Netcraft, Eagle Claw hooks are made in the USA.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fish-hooks/

I found the blurb on the Eagle Claw website as well:

http://www.eagleclaw.com/site/products


----------



## sbreech

I think what I wanted this thread to be was a go-to thread for fly fishing products, with links and possible pics, of items that are manufactured enough in the USA to be labeled and marketed as Made in the USA.


----------



## Dandrews

Initially I was going to answer with Eagle Claw, but I didn&#8217;t know for sure so I looked it up. 
This is one of the first things that popped-up.

http://www.americansworking.com/fishing.html


----------



## Fish Scalper

My apologies as even if it were true, one choice isn't much. Eagle Claws own site also says made in the US, but it hasn't updated the copyright since 2008 and there is still quite a bit of retail inventory left from US plants. I order a lot of Eagle Claw hooks in bulk and they stopped printing Americn Made Fishhooks a few years ago. One of my recent packing lists showed a back order complete with an expected sailing date and US ETA. Be nice to hear if they've recently reversed course, but I don't think so.


----------



## sbreech

Fish Scalper said:


> My apologies as even if it were true, one choice isn't much. Eagle Claws own site also says made in the US, but it hasn't updated the copyright since 2008 and there is still quite a bit of retail inventory left from US plants. I order a lot of Eagle Claw hooks in bulk and they stopped printing Americn Made Fishhooks a few years ago. One of my recent packing lists showed a back order complete with an expected sailing date and US ETA. Be nice to hear if they've recently reversed course, but I don't think so.


 
*...very sad.*


----------



## sbreech

On a side-note, when American Made isn't available, for me, I'd go out of my way to purchase western-European, non-sweatshop-labor fishing equipment. Are all Hardy reels still made in England?


----------



## ohiotuber

Pflueger Medalist fly reels are all made in China. Sad, since they were once made in Akron, Ohio. I believe ALL Pflueger reels are made in China now.
Mike


----------



## wrc2121

Scott Fly rods are built in montrose colorado by hand. I can't really afford to have any but I casted them and are very nice.

http://www.scottflyrod.com/scott-home


----------



## Fish Scalper

Here's a local gentleman that does fine work.

http://eriereelworks.com/


----------



## Fishaholic69

Try www.midwestcustomflyrods.com I got my fly rod from there. my actual rod he made for me is posted in the rod gallery. its the last 3 pix. The black matrix 7wt. I have caught plenty of steel with it! Good prices too. Steve was a member of my forum once and does quality work and guarantees it. I will vouch for him!


----------



## Patricio

reels:
ballan
hermann
ross(not ross worldwide)
mako


theres actually a lot of them, most higher end small runs.

and no, hardy reels are made in asia these days. though I think they have one salmon reel made in the englans, the caspadia. 

rods:
steffen
mcfarland
johnson
t&t(I think)

as others have said, the other builders tend to have their higher end rods made here.

personally, I still like and buy the pre cortland diamondbacks. they can be had for around $100 off ebay, even still new. they are great rods and were made in vermont. the models include the 'carbonite' 'all american' 'americana'(these are moderate actions, 'vsr'(faster action), 'western trout' 'classic trout' and 'diamondglass'(not the newer blue blanks, though mcfarland says he builds those, dunno if he builds them or rolls the blanks).
look on ebay for them.

cortland bought diamondback in 2006 I think.

Im speaking of course blanks being rolled in the US.


----------



## ohiotuber

I have a pre Cortland Diamondback in CAMO!!  It's a real nice 5wt.
Mike


----------



## sbreech

So even the upper-end Orvis rods are not made here??


----------



## jkurtz7

Only the low end Orvis rods are made overseas, ie. Clearwater series. 

Winston has imports, and St. Croix has their lower end stuff made in Mexico. Sage is US production, as is Scott, and T&T.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Allen Fly Fishing
www.allenflyfishing.com

I am pretty sure these are made in the usa


----------



## ARReflections

allwayzfishin said:


> Allen Fly Fishing
> www.allenflyfishing.com
> 
> I am pretty sure these are made in the usa


Allen Fly Fishing reels are for sure not made in the US (china). Rods I am not sure but suspect the same.

Seems like the pricey stuff is still made in the US. Abel reels being one of them along with Hatch.


----------



## sbreech

Yeah, the least expensive USA made fly reels that I've found are the Nautilus.

Does anyone know if the Orvis Wonderline fly line is made in the USA? I've found my answer to the Wonderline - it is made in the USA.

So now we have reels that are made in the USA, rods made in the USA, at least 1 fly line made in the USA...so now we need to find some backing made in the USA.


----------



## BradS

allwayzfishin said:


> Allen Fly Fishing
> www.allenflyfishing.com
> 
> I am pretty sure these are made in the usa


Nope....made in China. I e mailed the company and asked.

Brad


----------



## ohiotuber

Keep in mind that almost all the affordable stuff is NOT manufactured here in the USA. The biggest difference is in PRICE, not quality. Some of my favorite rods & reels are from Echo, TFO, LL Bean, & Cabelas......ALL those are foreign made, half or less the price of comparable USA made items & all have excellent customer service. In this economy, that is hard to resist. Also keep in mind that we ARE still supporting retailers here in Ohio & the USA who carry these brands, so it's not like totally jumping ship. After all, many American companies have moved manufacturing & more off shore to increase THEIR profits...NOT to save consumers money or American jobs. Just something to think about.
Mike


----------



## sbreech

So true...but if I have the option to pay 1 US marketing person and 3 Chinamen or 1 US marketing person, 2 US engineers, and a couple US machinists, I think I'll save some pennies up and wait for the right choice. The change has got to start somewhere to get it back here on our shores, and it might as well start with me. I do own a Korean car. I do own Chinese stuff. But I'm changing my habbits and realizing that the American trend to get more for less isn't necessarily necessary. I don't need MORE. I just need good. And there are a lot of good products from Asia. I cannot deny that. But my next car will be as American as possible, as will any products that I can possibly purchase in the future. I won't push that on anyone, it's my belief. That wasn't why I started this thread. I simply wanted a thread to LIST American made fly fishing products.


----------



## ohiotuber

I commend you for your conviction. All things being equal, I agree. It's just that it's a tough list to put together as there are VERY few USA Companies who manufacture all their lines here. To be honest, I don't know of ANY fly fishing company that is 100% USA manufactured. It just seems like they all have an offshore operation.
Mike


----------



## sbreech

I hear ya' on that Mike. And by the way - very impressive 'gill in your avatar!

Steve


----------



## Dandrews

I find myself thinking about this thread quite a bit lately. I was looking for an email address for Eagle Claw to ask them directly about their manufacturing when I came across the following article dated October of this year. 

http://www.bizjournals.com/denver/print-edition/2011/10/14/eagle-claw-has-been-reeling-in.html


----------



## copperdon

as far as fly tying materials - if this stuff counts in the inventory of what you're discussing - _some_ are manufactured in the U.S.

Whitting hackle, for example, is U.S. made.
Deer tail is definitely made (shot) in U.S., because I get my deer tail from a hunter friend. LOL

Goose feathers, duck feathers, etc., I pick up myself from the shoreline of Nimisila.

Although, hooks like Musted, Tiemco and others are all foreign.

Tiemco is Japanese, Musted is made in Norway.
And my vise is definitely made in China.


----------



## fallen513

> In this economy, that is hard to resist.


^^^ Part of the reason this "economy" even exists. Nobody gives a rat's ass about this country, they want more Wal-Marts.




Peak rotary vise. 










Colton Torrent. 




















Abel.



















Galvan












Scott











Ross










Thomas & Thomas











Winston













All of Lamson's machined reels are made in the USA also.


----------



## TheCream

Fallen, 1) welcome back and 2) your collection of gear is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Dandrews said:


> I find myself thinking about this thread quite a bit lately. I was looking for an email address for Eagle Claw to ask them directly about their manufacturing when I came across the following article dated October of this year.
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/denver/print-edition/2011/10/14/eagle-claw-has-been-reeling-in.html


Good find, thanks! I am going to get some American Made Eagle Claw hooks while out Christmas shopping.


----------



## Clayton

I know this is a despicable thing to say, but... Having worked in an American factory, alongside the American workers you want so desperately to support, I can tell you... there's a reason that so much manufacturing is going overseas. If they made hooks and such here they'd be a dollar each lol. I don't know about you guys but I DO hit a lot of trees...

I buy the best product I can find at the most competitive price. America is moving beyond manufacturing, as a country. We are evolving. The manufacturing is going to cheaper labor states - in fact a lot is preparing to leave china because China is starting to have some very interesting labor riots. Looking for increased wages, it won't be long before Chinese people are complaining about how they can't buy Chinese flags that aren't made in Vietnam. Since history repeats itself, you can bet someday a country will bitch that its flag is made in America. In hundreds of years, yes, but it'll happen. 

I support evolution of our country. Not necessarily by buying products from other countries - if the best product for the money is American, count me in. And I would love to have a Nautilus, or an Abel, or a Sage TCX, but I reallllllly cannot justify 400-600 dollars per piece of equipment when my last rig was 750 total. And my new Sage 4210? I don't recall it being made in America - I think I would have certainly taken note of that. That said, I cannot fathom what more I could ask from a fly reel in terms of quality, fit and finish, or performance. 

It's time that Americans took our skills and did something that requires, well, more skill. CNC lathes have made things easy. Lets move on.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Clayton said:


> . If they made hooks and such here they'd be a dollar each lol. I don't know about you guys but I DO hit a lot of trees...
> 
> .


If you read that article, you would have found that Eagle Claw hooks are made in a factory in Denver Colorado. Which is in the USA....Last time I checked they were under a dollar unless you buy their TroKar which are over a $1 a piece....


----------



## sbreech

Clayton said:


> I support evolution of our country. Not necessarily by buying products from other countries - if the best product for the money is American, count me in. And I would love to have a Nautilus, or an Abel, or a Sage TCX, but I reallllllly cannot justify 400-600 dollars per piece of equipment when *my last rig was 750 total*.


*Nautilus FWX 5/6 reel = Approx. $250.00 shipped*
*[/COLOR]* 
*Orvis Superfine Touch 5wt rod = Approx. $475.00 shipped*

*Orvis Wonderline WF5F = Approx. $50.00 shipped*

Total = *$775.00 shipped*. All 100% Made in the USA. That's pretty comparable, and you can probably find deals / discounts if you actually dug deeper and longer than the 2 minutes I just spent. These companies are obviously turning a profit - albeit probably not an absurd profit by pandering sweatshop labor to support a foreign country that has zero qualms with producing toxic, dangerous products marketed both for US soil and their own people.

But, that's your choice, which is one of the great things about living in the USA.


----------



## nitsud

I don't know, man. Making stuff is one of the primary human activities, and I'm not sure that evolving out of it is really an option. I am sure that it's not a good idea to forget how to make stuff. I make stuff every day, and I wouldn't have it any other way. CNC has not just made simple things easy, it's made very hard things possible.

The thing is that high end fly fishing gear from the US is not overpriced, it's just high end, nice stuff. It's certainly expensive, but it's not out of line with either the quality or price of high end stuff from other countries. The cheap kit comes mostly from other countries, and that's fine too.

Wal-mart sucks, no doubt. The problem is that I end up losing my last xrap at 2 am all too often...


----------



## sbreech

While we're on the topic of Made in America costing more, I found this as well...From Cabelas.
[/COLOR] 
Eagle Claw Laser Sharp hooks, sizes 1-14. $4.99 per *50*. USA

Gamakatsu Octopus hooks, size 5/0-8 - $6.99-$10.99 per *25*. ASIA

I've fished both brands. Fish cannot tell the difference when they're rippin' lips. The big difference is spending 280% less for American, to keep US dollars on US soil in the pockets of US workers. I know this is just one example, and probably an extreme one, but the more we let slip away, the harder it'll be to get back.

And I hit a lot of trees/stumps/rocks/boots myself.


----------



## Clayton

sbreech said:


> *Nautilus FWX 5/6 reel = Approx. $250.00 shipped*
> *[/COLOR]*
> *Orvis Superfine Touch 5wt rod = Approx. $475.00 shipped*
> 
> *Orvis Wonderline WF5F = Approx. $50.00 shipped*
> 
> Total = *$775.00 shipped*. All 100% Made in the USA. That's pretty comparable, and you can probably find deals / discounts if you actually dug deeper and longer than the 2 minutes I just spent. These companies are obviously turning a profit - albeit probably not an absurd profit by pandering sweatshop labor to support a foreign country that has zero qualms with producing toxic, dangerous products marketed both for US soil and their own people.
> 
> But, that's your choice, which is one of the great things about living in the USA.




True, but my last rod was a switch, and the reel for a 10 weight. While I wanted to get a nautilus, only their top of the line reels go to a ten weight, for a cool $700. 

I understand the desire to keep money in america, but we are moving toward a service based economy, where we perform more abstract services for customers who are likely overseas, bringing their money here. You dont have to pay to ship knowledge, making it a wonderful export to have.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Patricio

Clayton said:


> I know this is a despicable thing to say,
> 
> It's time that Americans took our skills and did something that requires, well, more skill. CNC lathes have made things easy. Lets move on.


despicable and retarded. heres a hint, much of the financial mess this country is due to to offshoring manufacturing jobs. manufacturing and all that goes with it creates wealth. the r&d, the engineering... instead this country does little more than push around borrowed money. how is that working out for us? germany has one of the most modern, well developed and educated societies on earth, a HUGE chunk of their wealth comes from exporting manufactured goods. china has gone from an impoverished 3rd world country to a world power in 20 years as a direct result of manufacturing. in those 20 years, how are we doing? oh yeah, our big wealth creator in that time was selling and reselling homes at bloated prices.... 

I do love irony though, so please keep telling us how evolved you are yet you dont comprehend simple economics. I wont go on and tell you what I really think of your idiotic statement, because if I do Ill get banned in a heartbeat.

edit: btw, you understand that with those worthless manufacturing jobs a lot of the R&D went with them, right? but heck who needs them anyhow, we can all be pizza delivery guys and wal mart greeters....


----------



## Clayton

I didn't call then worthless. I work in a manufacturing facility here in the good old U S of A. But who makes these companies send their manufacturing overseas? Their american boards of directors and investors.

A lot of r&d still occurs in the us. Apple does all of is design here and was recently the most valuable company on earth. Several oil companies call the us home, and the big the automakers still do it here. So do most of the foreign brands, actually. Hell, honda employs more manufacturing techs in ohio than ford, I would wager.

If you want to know whats really wrong with our economy, it isn't the manufacturing that left, its the manufacturing that stays. City and state governments give ten year tax subsidies and massive loans to these companies so they will come create jobs, and they do, for ten years. Then they leave or downsize and never really pay back the money they take and the city goes loses again, but if we just give tax breaks to job creators we will find our way out of this mess!

These days, companies will only pay a certain amount got manufacturing. I understand your point that chinas economy is growing from manufacturing, but the standard of living is not increasing with all of that job creation. Those jobs will not come back because we will never work for that wage. We aren't desperate or impoverished enough to do these jobs for what they are willing to pay to have them done.

America is great because of our endless resourcefulness. We adapt to a changing world, and often we are the ones who change it. Out is that ability to adapt that has kept us as a world power. To mourn the loss of the past is a failure to adapt to the present and prepare for the future.

On an unrelated note, why the hell doesn't anyone make a ten weight reel that looks good in their low price range? I think there is a market there for the switch rod crowd.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech

Clayton said:


> On an unrelated note, why the hell doesn't anyone make a ten weight reel that looks good in their low price range? I think there is a market there for the switch rod crowd.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's probably more related to the spirit of this thread than the whys/why nots. I'll poke around...

Keep a watch on this auction, and don't give up on the USA actually PRODUCING a good product. When we put our minds to it, we can still produce a superior product to anyone else in the world.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nautilus-CC...510?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6dabd766


----------



## Clayton

sbreech said:


> That's probably more related to the spirit of this thread than the whys/why nots. I'll poke around...
> 
> Keep a watch on this auction, and don't give up on the USA actually PRODUCING a good product. When we put our minds to it, we can still produce a superior product to anyone else in the world.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nautilus-CC...510?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6dabd766


I'll keep an eye on it for sure. And I definitely agree that we can build some of the greatest things. As long as it is something people believe in, with a smallish team working on it. But the big companies bring big greed and apathy. So I guess it depends lol.

but thanks for helping get the thread back on track. I didn't mean to make a big stink, I just hear a lot of this sort of "screw china" kind of stuff.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513

Screw China.


----------



## ARReflections

> Screw China.


Bad mojo... stuff like this breeds hatred, fear, and senseless wars...




sbreech said:


> *
> But, that's your choice, which is one of the great things about living in the USA. *


*

I think this statement gets at the heart of situation. IMHO, we are not really fighting against prices or dollars but against principles or ideals. We are fighting against corporate greed (bank bailouts and corrupt CEOs) and loss of hard fought freedoms. 

The more money that goes out of the US is equivalent to loss of control for your economy and country. This is equal to loss of control in what your country can do in the global scale. You lose leverage and worse you become dependent. There is more than one way to take over a country other than through guns and physical invasion. 

Because of greed, US companies have outsourced and decided to give away our land essentially. We have lost the leverage because any effect to one country (China, Russia etc...) now affects our own country. We have become a country addicted to consumerism and outside countries through the US pimps (corporations and government) supplies us addicts with the goods (drugs) we demand. 

Other effects include loss of US jobs. Because of jobs being available in their home country, others have no reason to immigrate to the US. The US needs immigrants. (I know some of you may disagree). Immigrants bring fresh ideas, brains, and labor. As Clayton alluded, US workers are less willing to do "lower level" but necessary jobs because our level of living (greed and pride) has exponentially increased to ridiculous levels (see DocBlueDevils Fly Fishing Ethopia in the fiberglass flyrodders forum for a sobering comparison). Since these "lower level" jobs are not being done in the US then that means the wages are not being spent back into the US economy.

I agree we need to buy US made products not because some "chinaman" is making it, but because the only way to stop greed and ultimately loss of our freedom of choice is to take it straight to the corporations pocketbook. And also a look at our own individual greed that fuels the corporate greed could take a re-adjustment too...

Just my 2 cents and a penny...

And to address the main question of this thread:

http://burfish.com/catalog/_usa.html
http://www.aspenreels.com/
http://www.rec.com/*


----------



## fallen513

> A Hong Kong newspaper widely read on the mainland ran a front page with a banner saying "The American Dream is Over." It went on to report that Washington owes every single Chinese citizen 5,700 Yuan - about 900 U.S. dollars.




See ya at Walmart!


----------



## nitsud

That's the problem with a free market, it just won't do what you want it to!

A friend of mine runs a small business, and he had an idea for a new product. He's a smart guy and did the math. The difference between having it manufactured here and having it made in China was ridiculous. There is no way he could have even been able to release it. However, that was 5 years ago, and even in that time, the economics have changed, both here and in China. The market may not do what you want it to, but then again, it might. We all have control over it to some extent, and as someone who makes stuff, I try to buy from local sources when I can. Then again, I drive a subaru, and absolutely will not apologize for doing so.

Having said that, fly rods are deeply personal devices. I've been looking around and Fly Logic keeps coming up. Haven't found many reviews, but seems like reasonably priced made in USA stuff.


----------



## nitsud

Also, if you're interested in buying American, you might want to be careful:

"American" Tackle Company FAQ


----------



## treefrog

lamiglas,batson


----------



## sbreech

All items in this picture.


----------



## fallen513

Now that's some solid gear.


----------



## sbreech

I found another company - and although it isn't fly-fishing specific, they make a product we can all use, especially those of us that wade - Socks! 

Wigwam Mills, Inc. is proud to knit its socks in Sheboygan, Wisconsin, U.S.A. 

I purchased a pair of heavy Merino Wool socks today at Dick's Sporting Goods, who, by the way, has exactly 3 products specific to fly fishing.  
Wigwam Socks


----------



## sbreech

And still another fly reel company - Bauer - made in the USA. A quick search on the 'Bay shows there are quite a few that can be had, new or used, for well under $200.

Bauer Reels


----------



## ARReflections

sbreech said:


> I found another company - and although it isn't fly-fishing specific, they make a product we can all use, especially those of us that wade - Socks!
> 
> Wigwam Mills, Inc. is proud to knit its socks in Sheboygan, Wisconsin, U.S.A.
> 
> I purchased a pair of heavy Merino Wool socks today at Dick's Sporting Goods, who, by the way, has exactly 3 products specific to fly fishing.
> Wigwam Socks


Is there a way to buy direct from Wigwam Mills? Is buying from Dick's like buying from Walmart? While it is great to buy from companies like Bauer, Abel etc..., it makes no difference in the big picture if we buy items from retailers that directly or indirectly deal with other companies that don't support the American economy.

For example, Wigwam Mills website shows their other retailers include local small business retailers in my area other than the corporate retailers. Will the local small retailers cost more? Sure, but that is the price to pay to support our local businesses, which I believe is the main thrust of this thread...


----------



## sbreech

ARReflections said:


> Is there a way to buy direct from Wigwam Mills? Is buying from Dick's like buying from Walmart? While it is great to buy from companies like Bauer, Abel etc..., it makes no difference in the big picture if we buy items from retailers that directly or indirectly deal with other companies that don't support the American economy.
> 
> For example, Wigwam Mills website shows their other retailers include local small business retailers in my area other than the corporate retailers. Will the local small retailers cost more? Sure, but that is the price to pay to support our local businesses, which I believe is the main thrust of this thread...


To be honest, I had just popped into Dicks whilst my daughter was getting her hair cut. Meandering around, I stumbled on the Wigwam brand, amongst all of the other chinese brands, and thought to myself, "these socks would have felt nice while I was wading today." Hence the purchase. When I got home, I did a little web research and realized that I could actually buy from online US vendors on Ebay for cheaper than at Dicks. And after viewing Wigwam's website, I'd really like to try the Basecamp Fusion sock.


----------



## sbreech

OK, another item NOT fly fishing related, but still fishing. They are also the ONLY designer AND manufacturer of spinning and casting reels in the USA.

Ardent Reels


----------



## sbreech

*OK, and here is the LIST so far (if you think of more let me know and I will add them here):*

AC Shiners (not fly fishing, but like Rapalas)
Nautilus Fly Reels
Abel Fly Reels
Sage Rods
Ardent Reels (Spinning & Baitcasting)
Wigwam Socks
Orvis Fly Rods (mid to upper lines)
Winston Fly Rods (mid to upper lines)
Bauer Fly Reels
Cabela&#8217;s Prestige Fly Line Backing
Orvis Wonderline Fly Line
Aspen Fly Reels
REC Flyrod Components
Burfish Fly Fishing accessories
Eagle Claw hooks
Simms Waders but not Boots
St. Croix rods &#8211; low end made in Mexico and inspected in USA. Upper ends made in USA
Scott Fly Rods
Bill Ballan reels
Steffen Brothers Fly Rods
Thomas & Thomas Fly Rods
McFarland Fly Rods
Mako Fly Reels
Ross F1 Fly Reel
Hermann Fly Reels
Oakley Sunglasses
Galvan Fly Reels
Plano Fly Boxes and tackle boxes
Tibor Fly Reels
*Hatch Reels*
*T.L. Johnson Fly Rods*


----------



## Dandrews

I got a pretty decent promotion the first week of January (along with a few extra fries in the ol happy meal). While I was out and about introducing myself I talked to a customer at a hardware store who happened to be leaning on a display case that contained several very dusty AC Shiners. After our chat I bought as many as I could afford (Ive been back since and bought a couple more). When I got to the office the next day I looked up AC Shiners and low and beholdtheyre one of my customers too.
This is a fly fishing forum so some of you might not know AC Shiners but theyre an excellent jerk bait, similar to Rapalas (superior IMHO). Theyre still made of balsa and cedar right here in Butler County Ohio. Theyre a little pricey but theyre right there with similar Japanese products and they produce results.


----------



## ARReflections

Breech,
Here are a few others...
Hatch reels
If you are into older reels than check out old Martin (tuna can anyone!) reels
TL Johnson rods
REC components

I think one of the best ways to shoot a shot across the bow of the US companies is to look for those who have products made in both US and other countries (Companies like Orvis and a few rod makers). Buy only the models made and built in the US. Their marketing gurus will figure out which products are selling and which ones need to be put on the chopping block....in this "lean economy". Also another big part of it is to find a way to get outside countries to buy US made products. We also need money from the outside to be put into the US economy. The Japanese buying up all those Scott and Winston rods is a good thing for the US...


----------



## sbreech

ARReflections said:


> Breech,
> Here are a few others...
> Hatch reels
> If you are into older reels than check out old Martin (tuna can anyone!) reels
> TL Johnson rods
> REC components
> 
> I think one of the best ways to shoot a shot across the bow of the US companies is to look for those who have products made in both US and other countries (Companies like Orvis and a few rod makers). Buy only the models made and built in the US. Their marketing gurus will figure out which products are selling and which ones need to be put on the chopping block....in this "lean economy". Also another big part of it is to find a way to get outside countries to buy US made products. We also need money from the outside to be put into the US economy. The Japanese buying up all those Scott and Winston rods is a good thing for the US...


Thanks! I don't know how and the heck I missed Hatch... I'd love to get a Hatch Plus 1 for my 2wt. This list is getting longer, and it's actually giving me a good feeling.

I hear ya' on the Buying-only-American-made-products-from-multi-national-companies. When I got my new 6wt, I had a choice - I either wanted a Winston or a Sage. I liked both of their entry level rods - the Winston Passport or Sage Vantage. Both felt nice to me. The Sage won, because it's made in the U.S.A. Such a good deciding factor. And it's nice to see American made products in high desire overseas. Check out the Ultralight Fly Fishing forum for some proof on that.


----------



## ARReflections

Yeah that Hatch 1 looks to be nice for the ultralight folks like myself although I am more of a fan of click and pawl for UL. I have never had a chance to play with a Hatch or even personally know anyone that has a Hatch but the word of mouth is pretty positive. If I was gonna spend that kind of dough, I would probably get an Abel Super over the Hatch. Cork drag has been time tested by Abel and Tibor in both fresh and salt water.

sbreech, you ever get into fiberglass flyrods? If you like the action on the UL then you may appreciate the feel of fiberglass in the 4-6wt range. Thinking of getting two Steffen blanks (US Family business) to start getting into making my own rods for personal use.

Anyone else build rods? May need a few pointers .


----------



## sbreech

ARReflections said:


> Yeah that Hatch 1 looks to be nice for the ultralight folks like myself although I am more of a fan of click and pawl for UL. I have never had a chance to play with a Hatch or even personally know anyone that has a Hatch but the word of mouth is pretty positive. If I was gonna spend that kind of dough, I would probably get an Abel Super over the Hatch. Cork drag has been time tested by Abel and Tibor in both fresh and salt water.
> 
> sbreech, you ever get into fiberglass flyrods? If you like the action on the UL then you may appreciate the feel of fiberglass in the 4-6wt range. Thinking of getting two Steffen blanks (US Family business) to start getting into making my own rods for personal use.
> 
> Anyone else build rods? May need a few pointers .


I agree on the Hatch reels. I would soooo love to try one. They are works of art. BUT, their price is $100 more than a comparable Nautilus FWX - light weight, sealed disk drag, etc etc. I have both Nautilus and Abel reels (Abel TR, click pawl), and both are fine tuned machines. I've handled a couple Tibor, and have the same opinion. Any of these reels will last a lifetime or 3 if kept cleaned and oiled.
[/COLOR] 
I've never considered fiberglass flyrods - yet. I am currently fixated on the Orvis superfine rods for anything under 5wt - the older undanded models - but they're kinda' hard to find and pretty pricey at the moment for me. I'm not against glass - I just haven't tried glass since I used to cast my dad's old Abu rod from the 60's.  And rod builder? Don't even try to get me into another hobby. My wife will hunt you down and hang you by your flyline....


----------



## sbreech

I find it nice that when I go to my local fly shop, a LOT of the fly tying materials are made right here in the USA.


----------



## promag

I would like to say thanks. I posted about made in China crap and its good to hear about stuff made in USA. 

promag


----------



## ledslinger

sbreech said:


> I find it nice that *when I go to my local fly shop*, a LOT of the fly tying materials are made right here in the USA.


I have a couple Echo rods and a few Hardy trout reels. The cane for the rods that I make for myself, was grown in China. Pretty much everything else I own is domestic, bought from local dealers. 

So many people are buying from the net and just shopping price as their #1 criteria. We need the local shops! All owners will listen when you say that you want "Made in USA" products. 

I cant even imagine buying a rod without trying it first or playing with a reel before i plunk down my cash. There are as many styles of rods as there are casting styles. How can you know? How many people hate their rod and send rods back after casting them the first time?

As more and more shops close the more we will be stuck with buying junk from who knows who at some closeout website. *Support your local dealers ---we need them.*


----------



## sbreech

ledslinger said:


> As more and more shops close the more we will be stuck with buying junk from who knows who at some closeout website. *Support your local dealers ---we need them.*


I agree. I paid the same price for a Sage Vantage rod that I would have paid on Ebay at Mad River Outfitters - only at MRO I got to BS with the guys and get some tips on where to fish, when to fish, what to throw, and why. Ebay doesn't offer me that.
[/COLOR] 
What the web DID offer me was an opportunity to research items to see what meets my criteria. I was looking for a nice, entry-level 6wt, made in the USA. I was leaning toward the Winston Passage or the Sage Vantage - both in the same price range. I like the feel of both, but the Sage is made in the USA, and the Winston in an asian sweatshop somewhere in China. Sage earned a customer that day, because even their lowest line of rods is still made in the USA.


----------



## sbreech

This thread being brought back to life just in time for our wives to start Christmas shopping.


----------



## ledslinger

A new high end rod is being developed and slated for its debut as early as nov 1st. I tried a 6wt & a 5 wt prototype and a 9 that was the best 10 ive ever cast (sold a S3S Scott 10 and bought a NRX Loomis 10 and SI3 Sage 10).

Saw somebody do a pickup and laydown cast with the 5wt 90ft+ -OFF GRASS!!!

All made in USA---they work short and long---casting hard and easy---couldnt get one for this fall's albie fishing but looking at permit in february.

targeted in the $600-650 range. 


http://clutchflyrods.info/


----------



## sbreech

I stopped in the Worthington Orvis shop for the first time today, and it was quite nice. Not as much fishing stuff as I expected, and not nearly as much fly tying materials as I wanted to browse thru, but the shop was nice. Very nice salesman running the fishing section. I wiggled a couple of their fly rods, examined the new Superfine Touch 1wt (wowser), and had a discussion with the fishing manager about their reels - all of which are mede in China except their $500 reel - which is made in Korea. I mentioned that they seemed nice, but that the country of origin was what stopped me from purchasing Orvis reels - especially at those prices. He asked what I fished, and I told him, and he proceeded to say that the Orvis reels were just as nice. I would agree, but I haven't fished them. SO, this lends me to ask the question - if all of the reels in Orvis are made in Asia AND cost as much or more than the reels pictured below, made in the USA, how do they stay in business? Is it marketing the Orvis name or the fact that many of their reels are flashy gold? Price for price, feature for feature, weight for weight, why would Americans purchase Asian over American? Orvis makes one hell of a rod, still made in the USA. I'm not talking about them...but the reels, much like Sage (who makes 100% of their rods right here), are made in Asia.


----------



## ejsell

Not strictly fly fishing but got it today to keep my head warm  while fly fishing and it's made in Michigan.

stormykromer.com


----------



## sbreech

That's a good looking lid, ejsell. I also, as seen further down in the thread, found Wigwam socks are made here in the US, Washington I believe, and they have some Merino wool models. Very warm and comfy...


----------



## Mr. A

ejsell said:


> Not strictly fly fishing but got it today to keep my head warm  while fly fishing and it's made in Michigan.
> 
> stormykromer.com


Stormy Kromer hats are awsome in the retro kinda way. My aunt just got her second one. Great hat, great customer service (or so I have heard), and the story behind the hats is pretty awsome too!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## ejsell

I'll be looking into those socks. Here's a good quote from the tag on the cap, "This cap was hand-made in Michigan. And while it might be cheaper to make someplace overseas, it just wouldn't feel right."


----------



## Mr. A

ejsell said:


> I'll be looking into those socks. Here's a good quote from the tag on the cap, "This cap was hand-made in Michigan. And while it might be cheaper to make someplace overseas, it just wouldn't feel right."


Those caps are awsome. Stormy Kramer was a baseball player back in the day. After baseball he went to work on the railroad. He still wore the baseball style hats. When winter came on he told his wife that he loved his hat but when he stuck his head out to drive the had just wouldn't keep him warm. So he asked her to sew the flaps on and put a tie in so it could be worn like a baseball hat then he'd pull the flaps down when he was driving.... Great story if you read up on the whole thing.....

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## sbreech

I'm pretty stoked, after browsing Cabela's website, to see a fly reel made in the U.S.A. for right around a hundred bucks - the Lamson Liquid. I will be honest - I was shocked. That price point is almost always farmed out to China.


----------

